# Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorers Of Light Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

```
<em>Program to Include Influencers from Emerging Imaging Markets </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 21, 2015</strong> – In celebration of the 20th anniversary of its Explorers of Light Program, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced it is welcoming new members into the program, including: Lindsay Adler, David Bergman, Jimmy Chin, Charles Glatzer, Joel Grimes, Peter Hurley, and Roberto Valenzuela. These new members add to the already impressive ranks of Canon’s program, expanding to align with a wide range of talented personalities that impact imaging culture and influence the way their audiences see the world. Many of these new Explorers of Light will be on hand at the Canon Booth (#121) at PhotoPlus Expo 2015, October 22-24 at the Javits Center in New York City. For a full schedule of events in the Canon booth, please visit <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://pro.usa.canon.com/photoplus2015" target="_self">pro.usa.canon.com/photoplus2015</a>.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The new ambassadors for the Explorers of Light Program go beyond the boundaries of still photography by sharing their work through gallery prints, the silver screen, Facebook, Instagram and more. These influential talents are constantly advancing their craft and helping to create new ways in which our world is visually captured and shared. The program brings these creative individuals together to offer their knowledge, photographic passion, and technical expertise while also acting as a conduit of two-way communication between Canon and various developing imaging markets.</p>
<p>“Our world is constantly changing, and Canon prides itself on being at the forefront of change. For 20 years the Explorers of Light program has enabled us to align with amazing professional photographers that educate and inspire, and now these new luminaries will help us to engage in meaningful two-way communication with exciting and emerging imaging markets,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p>Since the creation of the program in 1995, Canon’s Explorers of Light have been leaders in their respective fields, garnering awards and accolades for their work. These individuals work with Canon extensively as representatives, ambassadors, educators, and role models for aspiring creative artists. They participate in workshops, seminars, gallery showings and personal appearances throughout the United States.</p>
<p>For more information about the Explorers of Light program, visit: <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/explorers_of_light/eol_home.shtml" target="_blank">http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/explorers_of_light/eol_home.shtml</a></p>
```


----------



## lglass12189 (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations to all especially my friend Charles Glatzer of http://www.shootthelight.com/. I have travelled with Chas on numerous trips and he is one of the BEST photographers I have ever had the pleasure to meet. His photographic expertise is boundless and as a teacher is second to none. Its been a long time coming but you deserve it.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Oct 22, 2015)

That's great news for those guys. Big achievement. 

I figure if Canon keeps their low ISO DR where it is for the next 10 years and Sony sensors go up 18 stops, I might have a chance of being an explorer of light by default of being the only landscape photographer left using Canon gear.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 22, 2015)

Interesting. Looks like they are doing so recruiting from Creative Live. I only wish they would offer more affordable workshops and seminars.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 22, 2015)

Damn  didn't get picked again.
They mustn't be checking my facebook page for my works of art. :

Still nice gig if you could get it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 22, 2015)

lglass12189 said:


> Congratulations to all especially my friend Charles Glatzer of http://www.shootthelight.com/. I have travelled with Chas on numerous trips and he is one of the BEST photographers I have ever had the pleasure to meet. His photographic expertise is boundless and as a teacher is second to none. Its been a long time coming but you deserve it.


Some lovely photographs there. Alot them very natural looking. I wonder how many times he's been chased by a Polar bear


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 22, 2015)

Very good stuff here! Also proud that Canon still retains the credibility of its Explorers of Light program by only giving the title to truly talented masters in their craft...unlike another camera brand that's just handing it out to any influential personality that will help sell cameras. LOL


----------

